# New Apple Store for Ottawa



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I've been hearing more than a few rumours re. Bayshore shopping centre's renovations being for an Apple store. Today's Ottawa Citizen lists Apple as being one of several large US operations looking for space. The article says Apple will be opening Ottawa's second store at Bayshore. 

I like it!

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/Retail+redraw/6244437/story.html


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

That is fantastic news if true! Would actually give me a reason to go to Bayshore Mall.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll be happy if only because it'll mean Rideau isn't quite as busy. I rarely get out to bayshore, as I live close to Rideau, and with Cadilac Fairview buying out Sears' lease it looks like the LONG rumored expansion to the Rideau Centre will be going ahead soon as well.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

so much for "premium malls"

lol


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

It'd be great for me as I am in Arnprior. Short drive along the 417. And parking.


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

Good. Finally a location easier to get to.


----------



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

Hmmm, we need an Apple Store in Aylmer..


----------



## CdnQer (May 28, 2009)

*confirmed*

The Bayshore store opens this Saturday. Sept. 8 !

Erik


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Yes but will they have thunderbolt cables in stock.......



Great for me. I can hop on a bike and get there vs. the car downtown with a parking charge.

I love it!


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

Opens 9am. First 1000 in line get a commemorative t-shirt.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

jimbotelecom said:


> Yes but will they have thunderbolt cables in stock.......


They seem to be easier to get now. I picked one up at my local Future Shop last week, and there seems to be stock at many stores.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

lol so i've missed this board for a few days and subsequently missed the opening!

Good to have something in the West.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

broad said:


> so much for "premium malls"
> 
> lol


Why? Is there Dollarama there instead of Pottery Barn?


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Actually, the mall itself is very nice and and a good selection of higher-end stores. It is located in a neighborhood that has a higher than average crime rate, sometimes violent.


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

I know this is from years ago, but just an update: Bayshore is one of the best malls in Ottawa now and the neighborhood is completely fine. Normal Apple store.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

ITT: the GM of bayshore ^^


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

jaline said:


> I know this is from years ago, but just an update: Bayshore is one of the best malls in Ottawa now and the neighborhood is completely fine. Normal Apple store.


I disagree, and stand by my comment from three years ago. The mall is very nice, especially now that construction is finished. But the neighbourhood is not safe. Brittania-Bayshore had the biggest concentration of illegal gang activity and homicides in Ottawa in 2014. A quick google search on Penny Drive will show you that all is not well in that end of town.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

its not even that nice of a mall. their websites "mens style" section lists bluenotes jeans and winners lol

yorkdale? thats a premium mall. sherway? premium mall. bayshore never was, is not now and likely never will be a premium mall and thats not even really arguable.

More gunfire on Penny Dr.: 'We are scared' | Ottawa & Region | News | Ottawa Sun

neighbourhood sounds awesome now ^. for those to lazy to click thats a report of the 3rd shooting on penny drive in the past two weeks dated dec 2014

edit:typo


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Yeah, I'd say Rideau is claiming that upscale turf between the additions of Nordstrom and (soon) Tiffany & Co. Although I'm forever amused by how Rideau's stores are stratified almost by social class. Most of the luxury stores are on the third floor, the nice-but-not-too-nice stores (like Apple) are on the second floor, and a lot of the "proletarian" stores are on the ground floor.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

broad said:


> its not even that nice of a mall. their websites "mens style" section lists bluenotes jeans and winners lol
> 
> yorkdale? thats a premium mall. sherway? premium mall. bayshore never was, is not now and likely never will be a premium mall and thats not even really arguable.
> 
> ...


Bayshore''s not super premium, but it does have Eddie Bauer, The Bay, and other nice stores of the sort that you would not find in a mall like Carlingwood or Billings Bridge.

With the likes of Nordstrom and Harry Rosen, the Rideau Centre is better, but the mall itself doesn't really have the premium feel to it, likely because there are so many commuters and tourists just transiting through the mall.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

But Bayshore lacks the ready access to pushers and hookers that is a feature of Rideau......


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

also lacks a westin to take said hookers to once you've arranged for their services lol


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

ldphoto said:


> Bayshore''s not super premium, but it does have Eddie Bauer, The Bay, and other nice stores of the sort that you would not find in a mall like Carlingwood or Billings Bridge.
> 
> With the likes of Nordstrom and Harry Rosen, the Rideau Centre is better, but the mall itself doesn't really have the premium feel to it, likely because there are so many commuters and tourists just transiting through the mall.


i don't know... to me a store like eddie bauer doesn't really say "premium". yorkdale has a tesla dealership & raffis jewellers, where they sell 40K watches...that, to me, is a premium mall.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

broad said:


> i don't know... to me a store like eddie bauer doesn't really say "premium". yorkdale has a tesla dealership & raffis jewellers, where they sell 40K watches...that, to me, is a premium mall.


This is Ottawa we're talking about; the land of boring reasonable people, where there is no market for 40k watches. When your average mall store is Sears or the Gap, The Bay and Eddie Bauer feel premium  In the same way a Buick feels pretty nice when all that's around are Honda Civics and Toyota Corollas.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

rgray said:


> But Bayshore lacks the ready access to pushers and hookers that is a feature of Rideau......


I think Bayshore has caught up quite well. You just need to venture a few blocks in to the rental townhouse neighbourhoods.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

broad said:


> i don't know... to me a store like eddie bauer doesn't really say "premium". yorkdale has a tesla dealership & raffis jewellers, where they sell 40K watches...that, to me, is a premium mall.





ldphoto said:


> This is Ottawa we're talking about; the land of boring reasonable people, where there is no market for 40k watches. When your average mall store is Sears or the Gap, The Bay and Eddie Bauer feel premium  In the same way a Buick feels pretty nice when all that's around are Honda Civics and Toyota Corollas.


So 'premium' means a place where poseurs and wannabes hang out in numbers?? 

Save me from that.....


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

ldphoto said:


> I think Bayshore has caught up quite well. You just need to venture a few blocks in to the rental townhouse neighbourhoods.


Still the parking garage at Rideau is more 'accessible' - complete with the charming ambiance of the aroma of urine and barf, and the decor of broken liquor bottles, used condoms and syringes.... Nothing says "quality" and "premium experience" quite like it.......


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd go to bayshore over rideau centre any day. Easier to get to, better parking. But I've only ever bought one thing at an apple store. Then again I've only bought one thing at Carbon while it was still here too- my computer. Any time I went in there looking for something it was never in stock.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

rgray said:


> Still the parking garage at Rideau is more 'accessible' - complete with the charming ambiance of the aroma of urine and barf, and the decor of broken liquor bottles, used condoms and syringes.... Nothing says "quality" and "premium experience" quite like it.......


I have to admit, I rarely if ever use the parking garage at Rideau since I work 4 blocks away and it's an easy walk (or 2 stops further on the bus if the weather is really crappy). Aside from a few independent shops scattered here and there, there aren't really many premium high-end stores in Ottawa. That's OK though, most of us aren't that interested either. I hear there's a Brooks Brothers at the outlets in Kanata; that's as premium as I need to go


----------

